# WOOT! New M9



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

It took me forever to decided what my first "new" handgun purchase would be. I narrowed it down to the following:

Beretta 92FS/M9
Glock 19
SigSauer P239 .357SIG
H&K USP/USP Compact .45ACP
S&W 686 6" Stainless .357MAG 6-Shot

I decided that I only needed one of the 9mm choices, but I'd like to purchase all of the others eventually. I'm not sure what order, but I'm thinking the P239 will be my next purchase. To start things off, I went with the M9. It was $649.76 out the door with a box of Federal American Eagle. I had actually found two M9s and one 92FS and all of them were priced at $599.99 before tax. I'm sure they can be had for slightly less online, but by the time I'd pay shipping and the transfer fee, I'd only be saving a couple bucks and I'd have to wait forever on shipping.

Now I need to find a good holster. I like the soft synthetics like the stuff by Uncle Mike's. I don't care too much for leather or molded plastic.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful and looks like a straight dustcover. Every time I see a new Beretta, I want to go out and shoot mine.


Do yourself a favor and get a "D" hammer spring. A skeletonized hammer looks nice if you are into that.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*Mine too!*

That was my first HG purchase and still have it. Shoots great, eats anything I put in it for FMJ, SP, JHP etc. No back talking or gargeling just eats everything.

Congrats again.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep Naterstein, I only know of a few mostly subtle differences between the 92FS and the M9.

#1 - M9 has a straight dust cover and the 92FS has a slight slant

#2 - M9 has dot-over-dot sights as opposed to 3-dot with the 92FS

#3 - M9 and 92FS have slightly different backstraps where the webbing between your index finger and thumb is placed. The 92FS is "carved" out a tiny bit more

#4 - 92FS has a warning stamped into the side of the receiver


There are probably a couple of others, but I think those are the main ones.





Thanks Buck!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats! I love my 92FS - wouldnt trade it for the world and look forward to the time 19yrs from now when I will pass it to my son!


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, in my infinite pickiness, I exchanged the M9 for the 92FS the same shop had. I found that I didn't care for the 2-dot sight and the molded holsters that I looked at seemed to be molded to better fit the 92FS's slanted dustcover. These are small details, but once I sit around and think about things for a long time, I can't get them out of my head.

Now, remember the infinite pickiness I mentioned? All of that just happened yesterday. I came home last night and hopped on the Beretta forums and ran a bunch of Google searches on the USA made Berettas and the Italian made Berettas. It seems like it's a wide-shared opinion that the Italian Berettas have slightly better overall quality and finishes... back to the gun shop I went this morning to get a refund. I'm now sitting here ($90 down the drain for a restocking fee) wondering if I want to order an Italian 92FS or completely change it up and get a Glock 19.

One note about the gun shop... the owner is great. He didn't care at all to swap the M9 for the 92FS and didn't charge me anything for that. He seemed like he felt bad when he told me about the 15% restocking fee this morning and then he said he would make it up to me on my next gun purchase or he would cut me a deal on ammo or accessories.


:smt076 @ myself...


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Should have kept one of them and just bought another one. This way you get to start a collection.:smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At 1 time, there was that thought about the Italian versions - if you read now, there is ZERO difference between the US and italian models.

And, you could have done 2 things - bought a 92FS rear sight for just a few dollars.

or, took some paint remover and wiped off that "post" painted on the rear sight. The m9 and 92FS uses the same sight. If U look, there is a depression for 2 dots, and the post. They just pain the post on some, and the dots on others.

U could have repainted the dots with model paint - just use a safety pin and let 1 drop fall off the pin and onto the depression.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, you just gave away two guns that would have shot twice the rounds you'll ever shoot in 10 lifetimes. Not trying to sounds mean, I don't get the logic.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I didn't "give" them away. I bought the M9 first and then took it back to the same shop and exchanged it for the 92FS. It was an even trade. Then, I took the 92FS back and got nearly a full refund. I ate $90, but I spend that in gas a week, lol. :anim_lol:

Anyway, I've located my Italian 92FS... just waiting on the FFL paperwork to go through from my local shop. I'll probably be placing the order tomorrow.

...unless I talk myself out of it! :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have kept that M9 - I prefer the flat dustcover. - I miss it on the one I used to have. I don't like the curved dust cover on my current 92 as much.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

X6StringerX said:


> I didn't "give" them away. I bought the M9 first and then took it back to the same shop and exchanged it for the 92FS. It was an even trade. Then, I took the 92FS back and got nearly a full refund. I ate $90, but I spend that in gas a week, lol. :anim_lol:
> 
> Anyway, I've located my Italian 92FS... just waiting on the FFL paperwork to go through from my local shop. I'll probably be placing the order tomorrow.
> 
> ...unless I talk myself out of it! :smt082


I realize you're picky, but you just have to get one and not look back. Rather than worry if there is something a smidge better out there (just because someone ELSE said it is), just shoot the thing and enjoy your new gun. :smt023


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I've decided that I need to worry about things less, so I went back to the gun shop and bought the M9 again. He took care of the restocking charge.

It's been a crazy couple of days, lol. :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U need help dude!


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't argue with that! :anim_lol:


Next on the list... Mossberg 500.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How many of those will U end up buying? :smt082:smt082


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm counting on at least 4. I like to compete with myself to break my own records.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

X6StringerX said:


> I'm counting on at least 4. I like to compete with myself to break my own records.


At this point that will not be a hard record to break. Just wait till you get a much higher collection count.:smt082


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Dude you need to talk to Ann Landers. I think you've given me a headache! LOL Good luck with your gun.


----------



## codyw (Jan 11, 2009)

and i thought my wife was ocd.......:anim_lol: gl with your choices though


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ricardokid said:


> Good luck with your gun.


Whichever one it is!!:anim_lol:


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I added an Italian 92FS to my collection yesterday. Actually, it hasn't arrived yet. I ordered it from BudsGunShop.com.


----------

